# safe silicone?



## cp5041 (Oct 29, 2006)

i am building my own sump and i need to use silicon to keep the glass baffles in place. i read in other threads that GE silicone I is alrite to use but when i read the back of it it says not for use in aquariums. has anyone ever used this in a tank or know which kind i can use. preferably something from Home depot or lowes. thanx


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

why can't you just buy the type at your lfs?


----------



## cp5041 (Oct 29, 2006)

the store closest to me doesnt have any its about an hour drive to the next one that carries it. and home depot is right down the street. if i have to ill drive its just that in other posts people have mentioned using that specific silicone


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh ok


----------



## Jasey (Dec 5, 2007)

I used kitchen and bathroom silicone from Home Depot when I made a pvc/gravel cave that is now in my aquarium. You need the tube of silicone plus a caulk gun, which cost me about $5 for both. I got the kitchen/bath because it can be used on pipes that hold water, plus it is non-toxic once it goes past the curing stage. I would just make sure to cure it a few days more than the tube says, just to be safe.


----------



## dodgeboy (Dec 10, 2007)

this is what i have been using i found it at home hardware in canada. like 3 dollars a tube. wish i would have got clear not sure if thats an option next time i will check


----------

